# Shit weed :(



## aussiegrowing (Feb 24, 2018)

got this shit the other day, what I don’t get is how the $&@! do people grow such shit weed? Like I couldn’t grow something so shit if I tried, its dense and full of hairs but can’t see any crystals, doesn’t smell much and taste like shit plus was wet when I got it. What do these people do to the weed for it become so shit? I just do not get it, how does potentially good stuff turn out like that? I was told it was good shit since it so dry around here I had to snatch what I could sadly. Can’t win em all and happy to have something, but how??


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 25, 2018)

looks like it had potential, and was mistreated. probably hydro weed that was over fed and quick dried to fill the void you mentioned


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 14, 2018)

Ill take that before mexi brick thank u


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks like it was grown with PGR's similar to this




look it up and learn.


----------



## aussiegrowing (Mar 15, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Looks like it was grown with PGR's similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does PGR that stand for? Sorry I'm not familiar with the term.
Cheers!


----------



## grassy007 (Mar 15, 2018)

aussiegrowing said:


> What does PGR that stand for? Sorry I'm not familiar with the term.
> Cheers!


Google: Health conscious smokers have recently made themselves aware of the dangers behind the use "plant growth regulators", or PGR's. Growers use these chemicals, sometimes unknowingly, to promote the short, stocky growth that's favorable indoors.

Never heard of weed grown with these. I do however remember an urban legend way back about weed being grown in sewers to give it an extra kick.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 15, 2018)

Was a guy on here who did a wicked looking grow using PGR's. I think he was an aussie to...

He copt hell for it on here of cause.

Its a cash croppers best friend albeit not a healthy option. In saying that there are natural PGR's available.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Mar 15, 2018)

its mold, wet weed is no good lol


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 16, 2018)

This kinda shit is everywhere in oz. I know what you mean, tasteless, dull, boring, ineffective crap. Doesnt smell like normall weed either.
We call it "the chinese shit" in my area. Its always everywhere, but barely anyone wants it. 

Disclaimer:
Sorry to anyone Chinese its just slang not racially targeting anybody


----------



## aussiegrowing (Mar 16, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> This kinda shit is everywhere in oz. I know what you mean, tasteless, dull, boring, ineffective crap. Doesnt smell like normall weed either.
> We call it "the chinese shit" in my area. Its always everywhere, but barely anyone wants it.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> Sorry to anyone Chinese its just slang not racially targeting anybody


Yeah that's what I thought, just grown purely for yield and profit and quality is completely compromised. Desperate times called for desperate measures. Problem with aussies we will smoke anything green/brown/grey. What shits me is that it goes for the same price as good quality smoke. Until we boycott this shit, it's gonna be grown.


----------



## grassy007 (Mar 16, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> This kinda shit is everywhere in oz. I know what you mean, tasteless, dull, boring, ineffective crap. Doesnt smell like normall weed either.
> We call it "the chinese shit" in my area. Its always everywhere, but barely anyone wants it.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> Sorry to anyone Chinese its just slang not racially targeting anybody


oz? A jail cell?


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nah man.
Just a shitload of terrible weed 
The stuff's crap, and sticks out like dogs balls.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2018)

grassy007 said:


> oz? A jail cell?


More of an old Penal settlement.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 16, 2018)

aussiegrowing said:


> Yeah that's what I thought, just grown purely for yield and profit and quality is completely compromised. Desperate times called for desperate measures. Problem with aussies we will smoke anything green/brown/grey. What shits me is that it goes for the same price as good quality smoke. Until we boycott this shit, it's gonna be grown.


Most of the time its the bikie weed, and they're just pumping it out for cash, in their massive grow houses.
On the other hand some bikie weed is excellent shit.
Cant ever win


----------



## CookieKush (Mar 16, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> This kinda shit is everywhere in oz. I know what you mean, tasteless, dull, boring, ineffective crap. Doesnt smell like normall weed either.
> We call it "the chinese shit" in my area. Its always everywhere, but barely anyone wants it.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> Sorry to anyone Chinese its just slang not racially targeting anybody


The weed down in the south of China is pretty good if you have good connects  Hong Kong notably has pretty dank stuff occasionally but often just cheap ass bunk weed or henna riddled hashish.

Never had a problem when i've been in China to get good herb.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 16, 2018)

CookieKush said:


> The weed down in the south of China is pretty good if you have good connects  Hong Kong notably has pretty dank stuff occasionally but often just cheap ass bunk weed or henna riddled hashish.
> 
> Never had a problem when i've been in China to get good herb.


Sounds like some good shit lol.
Bet theyve got good shit in Tibet too


----------



## CookieKush (Mar 16, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Sounds like some good shit lol.
> Bet theyve got good shit in Tibet too


Never been that far over but Kunming is on the cards sometime in the future perhaps or Chengdu


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 16, 2018)

Fuck yeah. Sounds, exotic.
Taste it just thinking about it.


----------

